# Is it possible to get a R32 to steer like a Porsche?



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

So I got my car already, posted some pics on the picture and vid forum.

How can get the car to steer like my old porsche? I have changed the bushings to PU, and sourced the stiffest possible. Worked on my steering rack. 

But it still doesn't steer as well as my Porsche. Am I chasing a dream that can't be fulfilled? I was thinking of putting sway bars but, some say not too good since one side will lift if the bars are too stiff in turns.

But I think I will give it a go. 

Any suggestions? I have BC coilovers, 18x10 wheels.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are talking 911.....Then no, Weight distribution is completely different.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> If you are talking 911.....Then no, Weight distribution is completely different.


Actually the 993 has too much weight on the back. Porsche fixed it thru a lot of improved geometry thru the years. They are known to have one of the best steering systems. Oh we'll....

Any quick steering racks out there?

Sub boy, any inputs on sway bars? Forgot if you put aftermarket ones on yours.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I'd like my GTR to steer like my Mrs' old 1990 MX5 that she used to have.....but it's not going to happen.
The GTR is very front heavy, and when you add the 4x4 system into the mix....
I have Whiteline bars front and rear, it does sharpen the car up, but not to the level you are prob looking for. 
I've not seen a quick rack for these cars, but there maybe something out there?


----------



## Glen (Jan 21, 2011)

Get another porsche.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

One of the best things about the r32 is the steering! What tyres are you running? 

Geometry may need checking? 

Didn't think it was that front heavy... 

ive been out in quite a few gt3 RS's on track and found them amazing but they run cup tyres! My 32 always seems quicker too.. Not just on acceleration.. 

As said above totally different design of car compared to the 911.. Some dont like steering on 911's.. Never heard of complaints about r32 steering, quite the opposite in fact!


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

I feel the steering is too light. No direct feel to the road. Well it's a subjective feeling, so what may work for you might be totally different to me. 

It might be my camber settings are stock, but sub boy has the ikeya control arms so thats not it. But like what sub boy, said, it will never be similar. I mean, look at his build, and you know that his reasoning has a wall of merit! The mx5 is a good handling car with nimble steering. 

Glen, the objective of the thread was to how to get the r32 to steer like a Porsche. Not to get a reason to buy one.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Adjustable camber arms and a rear strut brace will improve your steering feel, turn in will sharpen.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

davew said:


> Adjustable camber arms and a rear strut brace will improve your steering feel, turn in will sharpen.


Thanks Davew. What min neg camber do you suggest? Read a thread 4 was the hot no! Feel that tire costs will be too high. Will 2 degrees do? How about rear toe in?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Front of GTR32 apparently suffers a lot of flex, which will no down affect steering feel & response.

Presume you have front strut brace, but also try and get fender braces, tension rod brace (see Sub boys build - URAS under chassis bracing), stronger tension rods, uprated bushes etc (see also Will Robbons project thread where he is replacing bushes and fitting IKEA formula loveliness!).

All the above will stiffen the front end and increase steering response.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Where to start? What exactly do you mean by "doesn't steer as well"? Is it just feel, or weight or understeer? If it's understeer, where in the corner; entry, apex or exit? Which 911? (Big difference between 2.2S and a 996TT.)

Much of the above suggestions will help the car handle better than stock - two things not been mentioned yet I think: If you just want a bit more weight in the steering, disable the speed sensitive steering, it will revert to its heaviest setting. Adding caster will help turn in and weight up the steering some more (need adjustable tension rods).


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

camlob said:


> I feel the steering is too light. No direct feel to the road. Well it's a subjective feeling, so what may work for you might be totally different to me.
> 
> It might be my camber settings are stock, but sub boy has the ikeya control arms so thats not it. But like what sub boy, said, it will never be similar. I mean, look at his build, and you know that his reasoning has a wall of merit! The mx5 is a good handling car with nimble steering.
> 
> Glen, the objective of the thread was to how to get the r32 to steer like a Porsche. Not to get a reason to buy one.


But what tyres???


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

markM3 said:


> Front of GTR32 apparently suffers a lot of flex, which will no down affect steering feel & response.
> 
> Presume you have front strut brace, but also try and get fender braces, tension rod brace (see Sub boys build - URAS under chassis bracing), stronger tension rods, uprated bushes etc (see also Will Robbons project thread where he is replacing bushes and fitting IKEA formula loveliness!).
> 
> All the above will stiffen the front end and increase steering response.


Thanks Markm3. Yeah I was thinking of those braces, but I am more inclined with having my chassis seam welded. I was going to have my 993 seam welded,but never got the chance to do so. I have replaced already all the front bushings with PU bushings. Sub boy's reply pretty much summed it up. But I will still do what I can, bit really won't over expect for results. I'll take it step by step. The ikeya with monoballs(rose jointed) is a must do for me. It's a pity they didn't do it in Alu! 

Alexj, my porsche was a 993 C2 with a 4liter, 50mm itb's, 295 cam etc. I had JIC coilovers which in the rennlist forums, were the cheap motons that we could get, had TRG sway bars. The 993 didn't need chassis stiffening, well not as much as r32! I sense you know how Porsches handle, it has that planted feeling, steering is not light, you get to feel the road more. Well it's a much smaller car but similar in weight. I brought down the weight to about 1,320 kilos. Maybe it's the size of the car.

Here are some pics of her.



















Before I painted the rims and side mirrors gunmetal.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

I want to make my cat behave like a dog.

Help!


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

git-r said:


> But what tyres???


Put it this way, I have crappy tires. But I believe putting Michelin super sports or advan tires won't transform the car. I have gone thru tires in my Porsche so I know where you are coming from.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Sidious said:


> I want to make my cat behave like a dog.
> 
> Help!


Understand where you are coming from.

I'll do what I can and just enjoy the car. Different characteristics. But at least I can make it handle better.

The others have given great inputs. Thanks a lot for them.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Sidious said:


> I want to make my cat behave like a dog.
> 
> Help!


:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

A stock healthy R32 handles really well - the heart of the matter is your R32 is no spring chicken and even worse contains aftermarket suspension parts and modifications that cannot be accounted for.


----------



## johnnyknox (Jan 30, 2008)

Ok we get it, you used to have a Porsche!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Sidious said:


> A stock healthy R32 handles really well - the heart of the matter is your R32 is no spring chicken and even worse contains aftermarket suspension parts and modifications that cannot be accounted for.


Exactly this 

AND for the third time, tyres! 
simply - what tyres did you have on your porker? What tyres do you have on the 32? How old are they? 

I'd make sure everything is A1 before even thinking about uprating this or that... Seen it before, done it myself... Ended up wasting money 'uprating' parts when the problem was a worn out part...


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Sidious said:


> A stock healthy R32 handles really well - the heart of the matter is your R32 is no spring chicken and even worse contains aftermarket suspension parts and modifications that cannot be accounted for.


I have tried three gtr r32s before getting mine. Took me three yrs to find a decent one here. What I mean is, I don't have the luxury of trying a good specimen here. I would want to though, just to compare. 

My question was, is it possible.....

Sub boy, said not really possible. Gave the mx5 as an example. So I'll just give it my best shot no? Maybe start with the ikeya arms, and a rear brace, later nitrons, then proceed to a seam weld.

Hopefully my credit card can handle it!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Fine, ignore my words of advice... See if I care:bawling::bawling::bawling:


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

camlob said:


> Alexj, my porsche was a 993 C2 with a 4liter, 50mm itb's, 295 cam etc. I had JIC coilovers which in the rennlist forums, were the cheap motons that we could get, had TRG sway bars. The 993 didn't need chassis stiffening, well not as much as r32! I sense you know how Porsches handle, it has that planted feeling, steering is not light, you get to feel the road more. Well it's a much smaller car but similar in weight. I brought down the weight to about 1,320 kilos. Maybe it's the size of the car.


Nice 993! Must be getting near 400bhp? Put that kind of effort into an R32 and you will have a very serious machine, you could build a nice RB30 for the money you put into the 4.0 and it would be somewhat faster than the C2 I think. BUT the skyline is a standard coupe that's been tricked up so it is a bit floppy and you'll probably always feel a bit like you're sitting "on it" not "in it" compared to the C2 (as you know modern porsches are just as floppy - they moved to Japanese style engineering). 

I'm on rennlist too (964), and this forum is as close as you'll get to that level of knowledge base for a Skyline. Plenty of guys on here really know their stuff - though lots of attention has moved to the new GTR. 

So, the easy checklist: 
Good coil-overs (BC are OK but not quite JICs afaik), 
camber arms, 
tension rods, 
hicas delete (I saw your thread on that), 
all new the bushes front and rear, 
decent geo, 
maybe a good 4wd controller. 
lol and for gti-r's sake yes some good tyres

- if you're still not happy chassis bracing etc and a good rollcage but I'm not sure they will really change the fundamental character of the car they're are just about the last 10%.

After all that, the Skyline "is what it is" and if you accept that isn't a track setup 993 but something different and just as much fun; a track setup R32, you will love it!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Steering is light at low speed, as speed sensitive - weights up over 25mph or something around there.

This can be disabled, as Alex said.

I like the steering personally once your motoring - one of the nicest powered set ups I always thought!


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

camlob said:


> I have tried three gtr r32s before getting mine. Took me three yrs to find a decent one here. What I mean is, I don't have the luxury of trying a good specimen here. I would want to though, just to compare.
> 
> My question was, is it possible.....
> 
> ...


I don't think throwing money on bolt on aftermarket parts to replace other aftermarket parts to address a problem that you don't know the cause of it. Second guessing the car is an expensive excersize.

Besides not all Porches handle and steer the same, so you are asking a very vague and (incorrect) sort of question. 

If we can focus on the specifics, say steering response and steering feel Then a R32-GTR should not feel sluggish or blunt but not razor sharp like a rose jointed trackday car - it is one of the more lively chassis out of cars of its size on the street.

Some things to consider:

- Tyre choices: The wider they are, the less self-centering torque they have which gives a more vague steering 'feel'. The original 225 width is the best for feel, but some will gasp that such 'narrow' tyres wont give you enough grip. I think your car has something like 255s.

Side wall stiffness and construction (varies between brands and spec) all affect steering feel and front end behavior. Pirelli P-zeros and Michelins Pilot Sports tend to be on the 'soft' side with these front heavy cars. Bridgestones and Dunlops work better IMO.

- Tyre pressure

- Geometry (toe/camber/caster) Do some research on what these settings have on a car. 


Then:

- Dampers (you have aftermarket coilovers, perhaps their damping at low shaft speeds is not adequate and inbalanced)


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

camlob - I think you mentioned you've replace the rack mount bushes - just in case here's the nismo ones NISMO Steering Gear Mount Bush Set BNR32 BCNR33

There is another component not yet mentioned - the rubber bush in the steering column which you can replace with steel Stainless steering bush - S13/R32/Z32 - Steering & Geometry - Suspension - Car Parts

Both of which if well worn after 20years will contribute to general steering wooliness.

BTW I guess you've talked to Colin at 9m and Steve Weiner over the years and if you want equivalent experience and authority for your R32 you should give Mark at Abbey, Ron at RK Tuning or Rod Bell Motorsport a call - these guys are all rock solid and have been there and done that a hundred times - though you want to talk the boss in each case.


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

git-r said:


> Fine, ignore my words of advice... See if I care:bawling::bawling::bawling:


Looool


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

So much sound advice above.... I wonder what op will do...


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

Something is all wonky with your car. My R32 GTR has great road feel and can feel the track all nice. BC Suspension, stock sway bars etc. If you set your suspension up the wrong way you'll make things worse. Super stiff is not always good you know. Also the chassis is made out of paper so all the stiffening you can add to it is good. Strut braces are a must.

I agree on that which was said. Slapping on parts to expect the car to progress towards a better car is just nonsense. If you don't know about suspension settings, then consult a business to set it up for you and they'll most likely explain to you what this and that does and you can then play with it yourself.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

camlob said:


> Any quick steering racks out there?
> .


Are you serious?

You want a quicker steering rack than the standard one??? - if any of the time attack boys would like to comment I'm all ears

Check this vid
Brands Indy... Never more than half a turn of lock!!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTgSMePY970


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Everyone has basically pointed out all the things that can be improved on a R32.
Biggest thing to remember is the car is 20 years old and lots of things will be worn out.

So requirements are:

Good quality tyres
Bushes replaced in all suspension/steering areas (or replacement arms like Ikeyas)
Quality coilovers with correct spring rates
Stiffen the chassis with some bracing or cage/welding
Try some stiffer sway bars (you might find you prefer the factory ones on....personal preference)
Good 4x4 controller like the ETS-Pro or Ruzic unit 

You will never get it to steer like the Porker.....but in fairness they have always been slammed for their lack of high speed steering due to front end bounce. I like the feel of the GTR's mid to high speed steering, it feels a lot more planted/solid than a lot of other cars i have driven.


----------



## GOGS 2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I recently had 2 front new track rod ends and one on the rear on my gtr for its mot and the steering felt a lot better afterwards


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

probably easier taking the body from a 32 and somehow attaching it to the porsche. Then you will have the looks of the r32 with as close as you could possibly get driving feel of the porker :what:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

GOGS 2 said:


> I recently had 2 front new track rod ends and one on the rear on my gtr for its mot and the steering felt a lot better afterwards


dito for me on the 33. Sold now but there was a noticable difference.  I miss that car


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

AlexJ said:


> camlob - I think you mentioned you've replace the rack mount bushes - just in case here's the nismo ones NISMO Steering Gear Mount Bush Set BNR32 BCNR33
> 
> There is another component not yet mentioned - the rubber bush in the steering column which you can replace with steel Stainless steering bush - S13/R32/Z32 - Steering & Geometry - Suspension - Car Parts
> 
> ...


Thanks Alexj. Yeah spoke to Colin at 9m before I did my engine, he offered his engine for GBP35k! Difference between mine and his is his ported head, 305 degree cam AFAIK. Spoke to Steve too but he didn't like the idea of a 4liter. Actually not too many guys in RL that mod their cars. Here, the project thread is crazy! 

I will do the steering column bush. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

git-r said:


> Fine, ignore my words of advice... See if I care:bawling::bawling::bawling:


Lol...you missed the point that I mentioned that tires are a big big factor in the equation. I already know that but believed that there other missing pcs in the puzzle. Tnx for pointing it out.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

markM3 said:


> Steering is light at low speed, as speed sensitive - weights up over 25mph or something around there.
> 
> This can be disabled, as Alex said.
> 
> I like the steering personally once your motoring - one of the nicest powered set ups I always thought!


Thanks Mark. I like your sump kit in your web page!


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Sidious said:


> I don't think throwing money on bolt on aftermarket parts to replace other aftermarket parts to address a problem that you don't know the cause of it. Second guessing the car is an expensive excersize.
> 
> Besides not all Porches handle and steer the same, so you are asking a very vague and (incorrect) sort of question.
> 
> ...


Good point on tire selection. I mentioned I am considering nitrons. 

I will not throw money carelessly. I will go for the ikeya arms since there is no other way to adjust camber. Well I have seen the cusco ones but they are fixed. Rose jointed makes sense the really really hard core track junkies at Rennlist also used them. That was the only thing left to do for me to get my 993 to get to pace with 997 GT3 RSs.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Everyone has basically pointed out all the things that can be improved on a R32.
> Biggest thing to remember is the car is 20 years old and lots of things will be worn out.
> 
> So requirements are:
> ...


Thanks Sub boy for summarizing things up! Alexj pointd out the steering column bush which I missed. 

I like the gtr, I just want to it to handle better. Hopefully I can keep up with my friends at the track!


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

GOGS 2 said:


> I recently had 2 front new track rod ends and one on the rear on my gtr for its mot and the steering felt a lot better afterwards


Thanks GOGS, I will do that! Quite cheap for the bucket list! Maybe together with the steering bush.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

markM3 said:


> Steering is light at low speed, as speed sensitive - weights up over 25mph or something around there.
> 
> This can be disabled, as Alex said.
> 
> I like the steering personally once your motoring - one of the nicest powered set ups I always thought!


Is disabling a DIY job? Will there still be power steering at low speed? Need that for parking!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

pillowball suspension links. but the thing that REALLY made my R32 steer like a go-kart? a $10 aluminum steering column bushing, to replace the stock rubber one. It made the car feel incredibly raw and mechanical, and the steering wheel would sometimes kick back on uneven surfaces, but having absolute direct control over steering with no bushings, that was just awesome


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

kismetcapitan said:


> pillowball suspension links. but the thing that REALLY made my R32 steer like a go-kart? a $10 aluminum steering column bushing, to replace the stock rubber one. It made the car feel incredibly raw and mechanical, and the steering wheel would sometimes kick back on uneven surfaces, but having absolute direct control over steering with no bushings, that was just awesome


Now we're talking business. Straightforward raw feel, yipeeee! 

Is this the pc?

Stainless steering bush - S13/R32/Z32 - Steering & Geometry - Suspension - Car Parts

Thanks man, Alexj also pointed it out , but your description tops it!


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes... I'm getting one instlled soon + solid subframe inserts


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

camlob said:


> Good point on tire selection. I mentioned I am considering nitrons.
> 
> I will not throw money carelessly. I will go for the ikeya arms since there is no other way to adjust camber. Well I have seen the cusco ones but they are fixed. Rose jointed makes sense the really really hard core track junkies at Rennlist also used them. That was the only thing left to do for me to get my 993 to get to pace with 997 GT3 RSs.


Ok now we're getting a better idea of the kind of feel and handling you are looking for. To get that really instant response to steering input, you will likely sacrifice all compliance at the front suspension to do this.

Remember though, this just improves steering response - it doesn't alter the yaw characteristics (the way how the whole car changes direction). The HICAS helps make the GTR yaw like a smaller / shorter car, if you removed that - then the car will feel more like a long F-R car.

The factory camber settings is about as good as it can be for a street car. When going for camber angles more extreme which only makes sense on the track with more durable track tyre compounds, they reduce contact patch area when the car is in a straight or near straight line and increase tyre wear, but can accelerate tyre temperature warm up.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

To answer the question orginally I think you can get any one of the R32/R33/R34 to steer a lot better, as some have mentioned it is largely due to the weight distribution.

I have corner weighted my R33 GTR and it is 65/35 front to rear which is pretty bad. Unfortunately a lot of it is due to the 4WD.

I have toyed with the idea of removing the 4WD altogether wondering that faster and more reliable lap times would be achievable.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

bigmikespec said:


> To answer the question orginally I think you can get any one of the R32/R33/R34 to steer a lot better, as some have mentioned it is largely due to the weight distribution.
> 
> I have corner weighted my R33 GTR and it is 65/35 front to rear which is pretty bad. Unfortunately a lot of it is due to the 4WD.
> 
> I have toyed with the idea of removing the 4WD altogether wondering that faster and more reliable lap times would be achievable.


Hmmmm...great insight on the corner weights. That probably explains the totally different characteristics between the Porsche and the r32. Coupled with the soft chassis and other rubber bushings that contribute to the mushiness.

I never did like the C4 in the 911, well because of the useless weight. That's why I went C2. There are kits to convert, but, man it is costly.

Keep us posted if you ever do it Mike. It is possible


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

bigmikespec said:


> To answer the question orginally I think you can get any one of the R32/R33/R34 to steer a lot better, as some have mentioned it is largely due to the weight distribution.
> 
> I have corner weighted my R33 GTR and it is 65/35 front to rear which is pretty bad. Unfortunately a lot of it is due to the 4WD.
> 
> I have toyed with the idea of removing the 4WD altogether wondering that faster and more reliable lap times would be achievable.


65/35 doesnt sound right at all.

If you remove the attessa, you are taking the car several steps back as you will have limited the car's corner exit potential to just the rear wheels.

The only way for an R33 to have such an unbalanced 65/35 weight distrubution, is if the car was subjected to internet based weight reduction ideas such as fitting thin straight-thru exhaust, spare wheel removal, Hicas removal, rear seats and trim removal.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

I have the exact figures, it was done with half a tank of fuel.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

camlob said:


> Hmmmm...great insight on the corner weights. That probably explains the totally different characteristics between the Porsche and the r32. Coupled with the soft chassis and other rubber bushings that contribute to the mushiness.
> 
> I never did like the C4 in the 911, well because of the useless weight. That's why I went C2. There are kits to convert, but, man it is costly.
> 
> Keep us posted if you ever do it Mike. It is possible


This was my R32 after being corner weighed. Compared to stock setting mine steers much better than it did. Steering feel is much improved as is turn in and amazing stability. Set-up on 4WD cars is very important:

In case anyone is interested I thought I'd post up the final settings for the car:

Weights with driver in car:

_Cut from my thread in Pcitures_

Front - L 480kg R 490kg
Rear - L 330kg R 333kg

I've rounded the below to 1 decimal place

Front - Caster L/R 4.0 degrees, Camber L 1 degree R 0.9 degrees
Rear - Camber L/R 1.3 degrees, Toe L/R 1.3

By rough calculations this means that the car is under 1500kgs with an empty tank (maybe 1480-90). I was also surprised by how front heavy the car is. With driver you've got a 59:41 front rear split. It explains why they fit ally bonnets and wings. I'm wondering what weight I can shift backwards or remove.


FYI I've put the battery in the boot (a massive one), lost the HICAS and spare wheel. So on average the balance is probably slightly more rear biased on a normal car. I have spherical bearings where-ever I can which made a good improvement plus adding the option for adjustment. Can't say I've noticed any more noise; R32s are hardly quiet at the best of times!


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Cris said:


> This was my R32 after being corner weighed. Compared to stock setting mine steers much better than it did. Steering feel is much improved as is turn in and amazing stability. Set-up on 4WD cars is very important:
> 
> In case anyone is interested I thought I'd post up the final settings for the car:
> 
> ...


Thanks Cris. The caster and camber settings are important for me. I can use it as a base to start with. I don't have HICAS, I deleted the rear seats so far, also PU bushings in the front. I'll get the torsion bars for the caster and ikeya arms. Yes, I feel moniballs(rose jointed) bushings are the way to go. Also the steel steering rack bushing!!!

BigMike, I am rooting for you to convert to RWD. That will be a great project thread. But then again, the ATTESSA is such a good system. But there are so many RWD cars that also perform......more thinking I guess.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Yes I am thinking more than just removing the AWD, like fabricated chromolly uprights and even sitting the engine slightly lower (as the engine is dry sump). Also opens up a lot more gearbox options as you do not have to adapt the transfer case.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

bigmikespec said:


> Yes I am thinking more than just removing the AWD, like fabricated chromolly uprights and even sitting the engine slightly lower (as the engine is dry sump). Also opens up a lot more gearbox options as you do not have to adapt the transfer case.


Wow...am speechless. Why not try and do it in stages so us mortals can find out whether dropping AWD is worth it? Just kidding....go for it man.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

camlob said:


> Thanks Cris. The caster and camber settings are important for me. I can use it as a base to start with. I don't have HICAS, I deleted the rear seats so far, also PU bushings in the front. I'll get the torsion bars for the caster and ikeya arms. Yes, I feel moniballs(rose jointed) bushings are the way to go. Also the steel steering rack bushing!!!
> 
> BigMike, I am rooting for you to convert to RWD. That will be a great project thread. But then again, the ATTESSA is such a good system. But there are so many RWD cars that also perform......more thinking I guess.


I have the steel steering bush too.

Also have a steering rack brace and will probably buy the brace for the tension rods (they are already replaced of course).

Personally there are very few cars which I think have better steering than my R32. The only car I've owned which is better was my unassisted 205 GTI. For me the rack is better than the MX5 rack (assisted at least). Can't say I've tried an air cooled Porsche but I'd imagine that they'd be about as good as it gets short of lightweights/Lotuses. If I had very deep pockets I'd be thinking about popping a lightweight V8 in to replace the RB. In reality relocating stuff to the boot is about as far as I'd go.

Never the less it bears repeating that set-up and tyres make such a difference.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Everything on my car will be new or row Ed, I thought the R32 has one of the best turn ins of any car I've driven. I am using Ikeya everything and no expense has been spared on replacing bushings and everything. Have a look see what you think. Only week link will be the suspension but I hope to have Nitron 3ways by the summer. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

bigmikespec said:


> I have the exact figures, it was done with half a tank of fuel.


Yes I'm sure you have, but the standard car's weight distribution is no where near 65/35.

The steering and transient response (turn-in) is the time it takes for the chassis to start reacting to steering input. As far as 4 seater coupes go, the R32 is pretty good - despite having more weight at the front axle. 

This reaction is purely down to the chassis stiffness, bush deflection and springs and dampers. 

Then there is the willingness for the car to yaw. It is to do with having the HICAS introducing more rear tyre slip angle to assist the car's yaw combined with the geometry and suspension rates between F & R from the factory.

Static weight distribution can affect transient response (to a degree) but has a greater affect towards the on-the-limit behavior of the car - i.e understeer or oversteer.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Bit off topic but

Surely introducing more slip angle (up to a point) at the rear reduces yaw rate. Ironically Porsche used this with the weissach axle to try to tame the 911 rear end.

I think the effect you elude to is an initial reduction of slip angle (mildly negative compared to front) that hicas introduces under some conditions (eg high speed turn in) at the rear wheels that increases yaw rate. After this though hicas adds slip angle (in the same direction as the fronts) this decreases yaw rate - in other words creates understeer.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

AlexJ said:


> Bit off topic but
> 
> Surely introducing more slip angle (up to a point) at the rear reduces yaw rate. Ironically Porsche used this with the weissach axle to try to tame the 911 rear end.
> 
> I think the effect you elude to is an initial reduction of slip angle (mildly negative compared to front) that hicas introduces under some conditions (eg high speed turn in) at the rear wheels that increases yaw rate. After this though hicas adds slip angle (in the same direction as the fronts) this decreases yaw rate - in other words creates understeer.


The super HICAS can initially steer the rear wheels opposite to that of the front for the rear toe out effect on corner entry (the rear inside wheel is 'toeing in' but has less effect as its the 'unloaded' wheel), then it steers the wheels back towards the direction the fronts. 

It's a bit more clever on the R33 / R34 models, steering angle, how quickly the driver steers, rate of yaw, cornering G aswell as speed is taken into effect.

The hicas concept shares the same basic idea as the attessa system, and that is to not burden the front or rear axle into doing all the work when it can be shared when it works best, and back to neutral effect when it is not needed.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Cris, just wondering if you tried front neg camber at 1.5? Should the rear always have more neg camber than the front?

Sidious and Cris, "This reaction is purely down to the chassis stiffness, bush deflection and springs and dampers". I am getting on Thu ultraracing front fender brace, front 2 and 4 pt under brace. Surprised to find a supplier over here that had inventory for the r32. Ill do this instead of the seam welding since its so cheap, well compared to the cost of seam welding. Also ordered the steel steering bushing.

Sidious, "Static weight distribution can affect transient response (to a degree) but has a greater affect towards the on-the-limit behavior of the car - i.e understeer or oversteer" this is what I am after, on-the-limit behavior. But I don't think I can alter the weight distribution that much. 

"If you remove the attessa, you are taking the car several steps back as you will have limited the car's corner exit potential to just the rear wheels." ....after riding in a gallardo, I noticed that the 4wd was like cheating. My brothers 997RS, also got the same time but required more work.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Sidious said:


> Yes I'm sure you have, but the standard car's .


Ok then


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

bigmikespec said:


> Ok then


What were your actual corner weights? Sounds like you lost an impressive amount of weight.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

camlob said:


> Cris, just wondering if you tried front neg camber at 1.5? Should the rear always have more neg camber than the front?
> 
> Sidious and Cris, "This reaction is purely down to the chassis stiffness, bush deflection and springs and dampers". I am getting on Thu ultraracing front fender brace, front 2 and 4 pt under brace. Surprised to find a supplier over here that had inventory for the r32. Ill do this instead of the seam welding since its so cheap, well compared to the cost of seam welding. Also ordered the steel steering bushing.
> 
> ...


The attessa is not a driving aid as you would think, it is a system that maximises acceleration of the car, the driver in a rwd car of equal tyres and chassis will not match the out of corner exit of a gtr as the driver only has 2 wheels to cope with the power.

The 997Gt3 is a much more track orientated car than the gallardo, it is chalk and cheese. Overall pace is derived from a conbination of cornering speeds, braking power and of course straightline speed.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

bigmikespec said:


> Yes I am thinking more than just removing the AWD, like fabricated chromolly uprights and even sitting the engine slightly lower (as the engine is dry sump). Also opens up a lot more gearbox options as you do not have to adapt the transfer case.


Mike, I found an article that shows Nismo lowering their engine and moving it rearward for a 60:40 weight dist. Looks like you read this before? But they kept the ATTESSA. If the stock weight dist was good, why did they do this? Puzzling for me.....

RETROSPECTIVE>>NISSAN SKYLINE GT-R AT LE MANS PART 2 - Speedhunters


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Braces just arrived. Too bad I am hitting the track tomorrow and cant evaluate them.










BTW, the gallardo was a super leggera....


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

camlob said:


> Braces just arrived. Too bad I am hitting the track tomorrow and cant evaluate them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I be cheeky and ask where you got them (and how much)?

I want a set for myself. Feel free to PM me if you don't want to put it on the forum.

If I remember rightly more front camber does nasty things to the tramlining. Before I had the adjust front top links this was a problem. To be hones this was 4+ years ago so my memory isn't perfect.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Cris, got it from the Philippine dist, but here is the website of the parent co.

Ultra Racing Product Catalog

Very cheap! Around EURO250 for everything up there.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Found you camlob!  

Hmmm... Maybe the old rubber steering column bushing is knackered? Or the Hicas system is not "fully" functioning? Because AFAIK it is speed sensitive and will make steering a bit heavy on high speeds (stability and safety function). If it was "bypassed" during the conversion maybe it's on fail-safe mode, w/c means heavy steering all the time.



git-r said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> You want a quicker steering rack than the standard one??? - if any of the time attack boys would like to comment I'm all ears
> 
> ...


Yep, I understand your surprised but actually it is because the place where camlob lives RHD cars are not allowed thus forcing the dreaded LHD conversion and forced to use a NON GT-R rack and pinion... w/c mostly are not factory quick steer (less turn lock to lock) like the oem GT-R ones.


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

Bnr32 steering? Love it , wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

SeR GTR said:


> Found you camlob!
> 
> Hmmm... Maybe the old rubber steering column bushing is knackered? Or the Hicas system is not "fully" functioning? Because AFAIK it is speed sensitive and will make steering a bit heavy on high speeds (stability and safety function). If it was "bypassed" during the conversion maybe it's on fail-safe mode, w/c means heavy steering all the time.
> 
> ...


Dude, deleted my HICAS already. Looking for stiffer mounts for the steering rack. Titan might have them but they have to get back to me. Also ordered the steel steering bushings from driftworks.

I find the steering too light at speed! I'll ask Titan how we can stiffen it up.

Found GSP rose jointed control arms for the z32. Much, much cheaper than ikeya.

Here is a link for some control arms.

GSP Camber Toe Traction Tension Control Arm Set s13 240sx Silvia Z32 Fairlady | eBay


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

add castor.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I think the point many people are missing with this is that the car is one of a handful been converted to LHD. Therefore is the rack the same as our R32's not sure? What steering rack is used in the car, is intone from another Nissan family? Z's etc?


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

camlob said:


> Dude, deleted my HICAS already. Looking for stiffer mounts for the steering rack. Titan might have them but they have to get back to me. Also ordered the steel steering bushings from driftworks.
> 
> I find the steering too light at speed! I'll ask Titan how we can stiffen it up.
> 
> ...


What steering is light on high speeds?? Hmmm... it shouldn't be bro. It's actually the opposite of fail-safe mode since your steering is soft all the time, while the fail safe will engage heavy steering (the way it feels on maybe 60km/hr?) Ahhh the gremlins of converting these beasts. Have my fair share of them. LoL.

Saw the nice link. Is GSP good quality wise? I'm not really familiar w/ them actually. There are Nismo stuff for those but aren't adjustable. I have bits of them on the suspension. BTW I checked the steering column, well the location of the rubber bushing is quite annoying to look at, especially thinking on how my mechanic will install it. hehe.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

camlob said:


> Dude, deleted my HICAS already. Looking for stiffer mounts for the steering rack. Titan might have them but they have to get back to me. Also ordered the steel steering bushings from driftworks.
> 
> I find the steering too light at speed! I'll ask Titan how we can stiffen it up.
> 
> ...


The OEM front tension rods of the Z32 are straight. On the BNR32 they have a curve. Top links are the same though.

Rear end is AFAIK identical to Z32.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> add castor.


Bandaid


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

bigmikespec said:


> Bandaid


Do they know it's Christmas? Top tune Mike!


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Sorry... I should have said "plaster"


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Cris said:


> The OEM front tension rods of the Z32 are straight. On the BNR32 they have a curve. Top links are the same though.
> 
> Rear end is AFAIK identical to Z32.


Hi Cris, they look straight based on this diagram for the front. 

https://www.google.com.ph/search?q=...hl=en&client=safari#biv=i|0;d|C5S3RcJbT6gwIM:

Here is a pic for the r32, an ikeya arm.

Merli's R32 Track Bitch - Skylines Australia - Page 25


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

willrobdon said:


> I think the point many people are missing with this is that the car is one of a handful been converted to LHD. Therefore is the rack the same as our R32's not sure? What steering rack is used in the car, is intone from another Nissan family? Z's etc?


Yup, we are using a Cefiro rack. Maybe I should get a rack from a 350z?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

bigmikespec said:


> Bandaid


you think adding castor is a 'bandaid'?

Yes his car doesnt quite sound right, but even if it was spot on OE more castor would help the turn in, give better feel etc etc.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> you think adding castor is a 'bandaid'?
> 
> Yes his car doesnt quite sound right, but even if it was spot on OE more castor would help the turn in, give better feel etc etc.


I'll do the front first so I can add tension rods so I can adjust caster. Let me do the steering column steel bushings, since I already ordered it. I'll also do the PU steering rack mounts, I hear it helps a lot. 

But other than having a quicker steer, I think the problem lies in other parts rather than the steering rack. Well I hope so. The front end before felt wobbly but after the PU bushings, that helped. 

So when it comes out, it will have the chassis braces, steering rack PU mounts(hopefully if the shop has stock)


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

This is the correct link to the diagram. So the r32 tension look straight. Pls advise before I order them

R32 Skyline suspension components identification


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

camlob said:


> This is the correct link to the diagram. So the r32 tension look straight. Pls advise before I order them


Stock tension bars are curved, aftermarket ones are generally straight with offset bushes to get the angles + clearances right.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes camlob tension rods for the GTRs are curved. Nismo ones are as well, don't know about the adjustable ones though.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

driftworks adj. ones are not straight either from memory.


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

The adjustable ones I had we're rose jointed so the angle could be changed, my old Nismo ones were also curved. My Ikeya kit is straight from memory but also replaces the lower arm.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Nismo suspension bits are nearly always modified OEM bits, hence they will always look similar.

I found the Cusco tension rods to be a good bit of kit


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks fellas, I'll give it a go and risk .

Willrobeon, judging from the rose joints of the GSP rods, I think it will fit. Some sellers advertise its for a R32 RWD! Was there ever a RWD?


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yes, all gts and gtst's are rwd, only the gtr and gts4 are 4wd


----------



## rogerdavis (Feb 16, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> Everyone has basically pointed out all the things that can be improved on a R32.
> Biggest thing to remember is the car is 20 years old and lots of things will be worn out.
> 
> So requirements are:
> ...


Whilst I have never taken a Porsche around a track, I have taken my R32 many times, I couldnt fault the steering, very direct and turn in is pretty sharp for a road car, running full strut brace f+r, Apexi N1 dampers, new bushes (will look at uprated arms poly bushes later), but I guess its all relative to what your used to. I must agree with Sub Boy mid to high speed response is very good if the car is setup properly, I mean corner weighed - very important to get that good balance, rake set correctly - to get that front to rear balance on a car, toe and camber settings etc.


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

camlob said:


> Put it this way, I have crappy tires. But I believe putting Michelin super sports or advan tires won't transform the car. I have gone thru tires in my Porsche so I know where you are coming from.





Tyres are very important ! , so the best will make a BIG difference !
I will not fit anything now but Toyo Proxes T1 - NOTHING COMES CLOSE !!!
Still can`t stop sniggering at the statement I want it too handle like a porky !?! lol ...
A change in driving style could help - not saying you can`t drive !! , you have a porsche with no dents so you obviously can drive .
But ragging a porky and a GTR about is a different thing all together .
Porky has a fat lively arse and GTR some understeer and oversteer !
If you widen the rear wheel track width on the GTR it should promote more oversteer !?!

This is not an insult !!! but it maybe an idea to take a driving course for 4X4 road cars , took me some days to get happy/sideways with a 4 whell drive car , I was always a rear wheel driver till the Nissans .
My R32 GTR handles like a go-cart at all speeds , it has Hi-cas working and ohlins coilovers , front and rear strut bars and 10" and 11" wheels ( too big in the wet !! ) and standard suspension and bushes .
Tires - Tracking - working Hi-cas and a straight chassis are very important . some 32`s have been known to suffer from stress in the body and chassis so welding or checking all good ideas !
18" wheels with low profile tyres will NOT help handling .. most racing tyres are about 50% profile so running 40% sidewalls will make car worse !! . I have 265/40x17 and can put car where I want on the road ,, ok I have a lower profile tyre than i mentioned but it looks good and is perfect for UK roads . I use a 225/45 tyre on track .


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Whilst a 20 year old R32 GTR isn't the last word in chassis strength, the 963-993 chassis were pretty floppy even 20 years ago! 

I highly doubt it is the chassis strength or the type of bushes, linkages or tyres here, it is more likely to do with the overall dimensions of the cars. 911's are smaller, and have a shorter wheel base - this alone already dictates the car's yaw or steering behavior.

The R32 has a long wheel base, front engined, steering and yaw behavior 'compensated' with rear wheel steer but that I believe got ditched so it now suffers from classic big-car handling.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Sidious said:


> Whilst a 20 year old R32 GTR isn't the last word in chassis strength, the 963-993 chassis were pretty floppy even 20 years ago!
> 
> I highly doubt it is the chassis strength or the type of bushes, linkages or tyres here, it is more likely to do with the overall dimensions of the cars. 911's are smaller, and have a shorter wheel base - this alone already dictates the car's yaw or steering behavior.
> 
> The R32 has a long wheel base, front engined, steering and yaw behavior 'compensated' with rear wheel steer but that I believe got ditched so it now suffers from classic big-car handling.


I buy this. I had underchassis bracing on my R32, and it didn't change the fact that it was a dimensionally large car.

Nissan's brilliance is in getting a large unwieldy car to handle as if it weren't one; hence we always see things like "defies the laws of physics", etc. I always felt my R32 was like a go-kart after I started going after the stock bushings and replacing then with either stiffer ones or pillowballs. But it's apples and oranges really; the 911 is a very compact car with the engine slung out back, while all GT-Rs are big and heavy with the engine balanced over the front axle.

It reminds me of a very dangerous street race I got sucked into against a 911 GT3RS. He didn't have nowhere near the power I had and I pulled past him time and again after starting with very mechanically sympathetic launches. But in the end he beat me...by heading towards traffic and squeezing that tiny car through slender gaps in traffic I wouldn't have fit through if I were stupid enough to try to (which obviously I wasn't).


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

The main question to the op is how direct is the replacement rack installed?

The E30 M3 had great steering - when converted from LHD to RHD, a standard 325i rack was used which was much slower than the original.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

a 32 GTR isnt that much bigger than a GT3 RS!!! 996/997


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

996 GTR RS about 1250kg


Length 174.6 in (4,435 mm)
Width 69.7 in (1,770 mm)
Height 50.2 in (1,275 mm)


R32 GTR is about 1480-1500kg in road trim

Length - 4,580 mm (180.3 in) 
Width - 1,695 mm (66.7 in)
Height - 1,340 mm (52.8 in) 




The older 911's are smaller, yes.

I have a 1981 911 and it is TINY compared to our R32 GTR, but its also a completly different car to drive... as with most 911s :lol:


----------



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

My R32 GT-R had completely standard suspension when I bought it and the thing that stood out to me was how nice the steering and front end was compared to the cars I've driven in the past. Previous car was an RS13 which has front mcpherson struts and was lighter and had better weight distribution so I put it down to the double wishbone front end and probably a slightly quicker rack on the GT-R.
Didn't like HICAS personally although it did give the car surprisingly quick turn in for such a large car. Much prefer the handling without it. 

I would say that a lot of the OP's issues are down to the RHD to LHD conversion thats been done and the rack probably being slower than the GT-R steering rack. Is a Cefiro the same as an S13 steering rack ?

Cheers

Stu


----------



## carbonfootprint (Apr 21, 2010)

It continues to amaze me how small these 'big' cars are!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That Micra looks massive in comparison to the 32


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

carbonfootprint said:


> It continues to amaze me how small these 'big' cars are!


The long wheel base of the R32 affects its ability to yaw. Big cars will always tend to have long wheel bases. The 32 is a long and fairly wide car, it's just not very tall as it's a sporty car and not some shopping hatchback.

Of course, none of these technical terms make any sense to some people, lets all just post pictures and make contentious comments that doesn't help anyone.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Jags said:


> That Micra looks massive in comparison to the 32


There is a similar micra parked next to my car, it is only taller than my R33, it is clearly shorter and not as wide.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> a 32 GTR isnt that much bigger than a GT3 RS!!! 996/997


No one was comparing the R32 to the 996/997 - It is being compared to old Porkers which are clearly and measurably smaller cars than the 32.

Contentiousness seems to take over commonsense here.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

Sidious said:


> No one was comparing the R32 to the 996/997 - It is being compared to old Porkers which are clearly and measurably smaller cars than the 32.
> 
> Contentiousness seems to take over commonsense here.


I remember pulling my R32 right next to an Audi RS6 Avant, and was stunned to see just how similar they were in length and width. A few years later, now that I own an RS6...one thing it ain't, is small!

I also remember when I took delivery of my R32. It felt so much wider than I had expected my dream car to be. True, lowering the car as far as was practical gives the illusion of being a bit smaller, but it was still an illusion. Parking that thing in crowded Seoul wasn't particularly easy.

My lack of love for the R35 is that *it* makes the R32 look puny. It probably handles far better and does all the impossible things that every review says it does.

Again, re: the sheer physical size of the car, I can only agree. I won't say that it handles like a big saloon - the handling is brilliant. But MX-5 sized, it is not.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Just to confirm that an early 911 is definately smaller than a 32GTR.

I know this for absolute certainty as I have both parked next to each other in my double garage


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

Sidious said:


> No one was comparing the R32 to the 996/997 - It is being compared to old Porkers which are clearly and measurably smaller cars than the 32.
> 
> Contentiousness seems to take over commonsense here.


wind your contentious neck in numbnuts. Read post #92


----------



## rasored (Apr 5, 2009)

Adam Kindness said:


> wind your contentious neck in numbnuts. Read post #92




contentious = tending to argument or strife; quarrelsome 

kettle - pot - black ! 

dont shoot me , your post mad me laugh :clap:


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

Adam Kindness said:


> wind your contentious neck in numbnuts. Read post #92


And yet you say in subsequent posts that the 996-997 is not smaller than the R32. 

That's like saying a Micra is bigger than a R32 because it's taller.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

kismetcapitan said:


> Again, re: the sheer physical size of the car, I can only agree. I won't say that it handles like a big saloon - the handling is brilliant. But MX-5 sized, it is not.



Going back to topic, the 32 is almost dimensionally and massively opposite to that of an air cooled 911 - these fundamentals cannot be changed so it's not realistic to make the 2 cars handle the same.

But the yes as big cars goes, the BNR chassis is the more sharper and 'turnable' ones out there, anyone driving a 32/33/34 side by side to another 4 seater RWD car like a Supra, Maserati GT, or a BMW 3 M Series will instantly tell how much the BNR feels lighter and smaller than it really is.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Lol a Micra has a longer wheelbase than a 993 and it's higher and wider than an r32 - so it's quite a big car as it goes


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Adam Kindness said:


> 996 GTR RS about 1250kg
> 
> 
> Length 174.6 in (4,435 mm)
> ...


Hmmm... 6" in length or 250kg? Which would make the bigger difference, lol.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

wasn't the whole point of HICAS to make the turn in sharper ....

as we are talking about the R32GTR 
who has driven a brand new R32GTR
or one that has had the all the HICAS/steering renewed with polly bushes etc
as a comparison as didn't it re wright the rule book for GT car handling class at the time ? 

i know things have moved on massively since then but i'm sure a brand new standard R32GTR is a massive improvement over a 20 year old standard R32GTR

Nigel opcorn:


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

So I got my car today after a looong time in the shop. We put the fender braces, but the 4pt front under brace couldn't fit. Chassis stretching perhaps?

I had the supplier swap them for beefier front and rear strut braces. I put in the steel steering bushing. Also had it remapped due to some detonation at high boost.

The steel steering bushing greatly helped. BUT the best mod I did to improve the steering was to put on my dampers to full stiff!

So it handles like what I wanted and I think my next step would be sway bars. I aim to get ultra racing since they have them here.

Not sure if I will upgrade the dampers yet.. I saw a juicy R34 in blue and fell in love. Ha.ha....but my shop owner said given a choice, he would prefer the r32 because it was lighter. Smart boy


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

how much was the brace out by?


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

CSB said:


> how much was the brace out by?


20mm. Some people have been able to fit it, but in other braces, have also failed.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Since I like my dampers at full stiff, I was thinking of putting on my zeal coilovers which came with the car, uninstalled.

I have read that they are stiff and are popular in Japan for circuit use. I guess that's one reason why the PO took them off!

I'll have them refurbished over here since two dampers don't have their clickers functioning properly, meaning, they don't click!

So what do you guys think of the zeal(endless) coilovers?


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Get a bunch of sandbags and put them in your trunk.


----------



## SeR GTR (Jul 5, 2009)

camlob said:


> So I got my car today after a looong time in the shop. We put the fender braces, but the 4pt front under brace couldn't fit. Chassis stretching perhaps?
> 
> I saw a juicy R34 in blue and fell in love. Ha.ha....but my shop owner said given a choice, he would prefer the r32 because it was lighter. Smart boy


Oh to bad the front brace didn't fir.  But why? Did the car has some accident before w/o your knowledge? Chasis stretch wouldn't be that much that braces it won't fit. Or you can put new custom holes on the brace so it will fit.

As for the GT-R34, yep it is heavier but remember it's more advanced overall, and it's chassis is much stiffer.


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Right now it seems like Porsche is trying to make 911s steer like Skyline GTRs. :chuckle:

(The new GT3)


----------

